# How to add clips to hair extensions



## H1baby (Mar 4, 2007)

I bought 100% human hair extensions at Sally's. You have to sew clips on yourself. The girl told me it was easy but she didn't tell me when I opened the package that I would have this huge line of hair. Do I cut it and make different sections? If I cut it does it raffle? Do I fold it a few times and then sew on clips? I am so confused. Has anyone done this? What is the right way?


----------



## nursie (Mar 4, 2007)

this site has a tutorial about making your own clip in extensions: Hair Extensions | Human Hair | Fusion | Clip in | Free Demos | (go to the tutorials section)....its really easy and i have made my own


----------



## KatJ (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, you need to cut the hair into individual wefts. I have had no unraveling from my hair that I have cut. If you have any more questions PM me, and I will be glad to help!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kimterstege* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> here's my review and how to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 She meant how to add clips to wefts not how to add extensions to the hair but thanks for sharing.



> Originally Posted by *H1baby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought 100% human hair extensions at Sally's. You have to sew clips on yourself. The girl told me it was easy but she didn't tell me when I opened the package that I would have this huge line of hair. Do I cut it and make different sections? If I cut it does it raffle? Do I fold it a few times and then sew on clips? I am so confused. Has anyone done this? What is the right way?


 I recommend the videos from Doctored Locks. They are well known in the Cosplay community for their extensions and I've been to their retail store in Spokane, WA. They are fantastic.


----------

